# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  rodin bozicni stand u splitu!

## zrinka

dodjite sutra na *rodin bozicni stand* u split gdje cete moci kupiti prigodne rucno radjene i tiskane *cestitke*, rodine *majice* i rodine *kalendare* te pokupiti rodine *brosure i letke* (o dojenju, o platnenim, o autosjedalicama, o porodu...)

stand ce biti u marmontovoj, u subotu, 16.12.2007., ispred maje u vremenu od 11-13 h...

vidimo se!

----------


## makita

Mi smo baš u 11 u zubara na drugi kraj grada, a oko podne D. obično ide spavat. Tako bi želila svratit, al ne znam oćemo li uspit  :/

----------


## zrinka

mozes kalendar i majicu kupiti i mimo standa kao i pokupiti brosure koje ti trebaju   :Joggler:

----------


## Mayaa

zrinka, zašto uvijek ovako kasno javiš?
mislim, ja sam te srela pa sam znala za ovaj štand  :Grin:  ali da nisam planirala možda bi morala bit negdi drugo i bilo bi mi jako, jako žao šta ne mogu doć do kalendara   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

:Sad:  

ostavit cu ti kalendar, ne brini   :Love:  
koliko ti treba?

----------


## Mayaa

doć ću, planirala sam   :Kiss:

----------


## vanjci

> mozes kalendar i majicu kupiti i mimo standa kao i pokupiti brosure koje ti trebaju


mislim da majce bas i ne mogu mimo standa, pazi da ne siris dezinformcije  :Razz:

----------


## zrinka

ma mogu, zasto ne? ako ostanu naravno
i dosad smo ih tako prodavali  :D

----------


## zrinka

dizem   :Sing:

----------


## zrinka

:Smile:

----------


## Mukica

aj sretno sutra cure  :Smile:  
i nemojte se smrznut!

----------


## Mukica

> zrinka, zašto uvijek ovako kasno javiš?
> mislim, ja sam te srela pa sam znala za ovaj štand  ali da nisam planirala možda bi morala bit negdi drugo i bilo bi mi jako, jako žao šta ne mogu doć do kalendara


na portalu rode
tamo s desne strane
ima jedan banercic
na kojem pise RODA U AKCIJI
kliknite s vremena na vrijeme na njega
pa cete stalno bit o svemu na vrijeme obavijesteni

obavijest o standovima tamo stoji vec 10-tak dana

----------


## Mayaa

> na portalu rode
> tamo s desne strane
> ima jedan banercic
> na kojem pise RODA U AKCIJI
> kliknite s vremena na vrijeme na njega
> pa cete stalno bit o svemu na vrijeme obavijesteni
> 
> obavijest o standovima tamo stoji vec 10-tak dana


ups   :Embarassed:  
nećemo se smrznit, kod nas se još pije kavica na štekatu   :Bouncing:

----------


## zrinka

hvala muki  :Smile: 

lijepi nam je suncan dan svanuo, nadam se guzvi na standu i dobrom druzenju! 

 :Preskace uze:

----------


## Arwen

moran poslat mamu po majicu NE po guzi

----------


## zrinka

bila je necija mama, ne znam jel arwen tvoja, i ne znam jel nasla sto je trazila  :Smile: 

hvala curama s otvorenog koje su nam svratile   :Love:

----------


## Arwen

nije bila moja trajekt je u 11 pa nije stigla 
ali bila je njena prijateljica i majica je kupljena  :D

----------


## vanjci

je dosla je sa zapisanim i kaze meni-pise mi nesto nedaj po guzi necemo po guzi, tako nesto  :Laughing:   nasle smo i nadam se da je dobra velicina  :Smile:

----------


## Arwen

> je dosla je sa zapisanim i kaze meni-pise mi nesto nedaj po guzi necemo po guzi, tako nesto   nasle smo i nadam se da je dobra velicina


ajme   :Laughing:  
nije još došla doma ali ove od prije su 6 pa če sigurno bit dobra

----------

